

Vanishings In America's National Parks - RevRal
http://dcxposed.com/2014/04/27/secret-vanishings-americas-national-parks

======
colanderman
"Was TWA Flight 800 Shot Down by the Navy Trying to Prevent a Terrorist Act?"
... "Has The Smithsonian Hidden Evidence of Ancient Giants on Earth" ...
"Prophecy of the Popes: Is Pope Francis the 113th and Final Papal?"

I'm gonna file this site under "disreputable".

Gems from the article:

> _" Most of those who have disappeared are children ages 20 months to 12
> years and the elderly ages 74 to 85. Not one person carrying a firearm(and
> only one carrying a transponder device) has disappeared."_

Also, not one person carrying a pack of condoms has disappeared.

> _" in most areas where the disappearances have occurred, huckleberries are
> almost always in great abundance."_

> _" Many of the areas that people have disappeared from carry such names as
> Devil’s Gulch, Devil’s Lookout, Twin Devil Lake and Devil’s Punch Bowl.,
> perhaps named to reflect the evil people have sensed in these places over
> time."_

> _" On a recent appearance on the radio show Coast to Coast AM, Paulides
> listed some ideas, such as sasquatch, large birds and extraterrestrials, but
> he also mentioned demons as a possible cause"_

~~~
RevRal
I consider myself a bit of a skeptic's skeptic, and I am not very fond of the
actual article myself but chose to post it rather than the youtube interview I
came across. I've read enough on this topic outside this single article at
this point and I am pretty convinced that something strange is happening.

Posted here so someone can possibly explain how this strangeness is not
strange at all. Unfortunate that I picked a "disreputable" website.

Why does this strange statistic exist?

~~~
colanderman
The problem is that I can't bring myself to believe any of the "facts" the
article claims, when in the same breath they talk about bigfoot and demons
like they're as real as cars and Obama. Even if I trust the facts are true, I
can't trust they aren't cherry-picked.

Do you have another link, preferably one that's _not_ written from a "want to
believe" standpoint? (If there aren't any, my conclusion would be that
whatever "strangeness" there might be is attributable entirely to coincidence,
which is both plentiful in the universe, and fodder for conspiracy theorists.)

~~~
RevRal
As far as a contrarian article, I cannot find one. The NPS wont release any of
their numbers for missing persons within their parks, so the only information
people have to go on is found in individual cases. Some of these cases date
back to the 1800s, why won't the NPS cooperate with any of the research?

Within each disappearance, why the strange similarities? And it isn't small
numbers of people, it's a good percentage of people who go missing.

They went missing feet away from their companions. They had no clothes when
they were found. Their shoes were never found. They were found miles away from
any rational place they should be found, often up a mountain. There is almost
never any sign of sexual abuse (I think there was only one body that was raped
after the person was dead). The people aren't eaten. The people are often
intact, at most some scratches. Why would so many children leave their family,
swim across a river, take off their clothes at some point, then hike up a peak
within a few hours? Why won't dogs pick up their scents? The people who are
found alive are either too feeble or too young to really describe what
happened.

It's not like some small percentage of the cases follow this pattern. It's a
crazy high percentage, enough to set a trend; however, it's hard to come up
with an exact percentage since the NPS won't help with any information.

